# Speed up the configure "proces" in a poudriere build



## Alain De Vos (May 14, 2021)

I plan to build my desktop from source , that is 600 packages using poudriere.
But "poudriere options" is very slow.
Any idea, I use alot of default options...
If I could automatic create the default option files so everything is configured ?
I try to build only:

```
pkg query -e "%a = 0" "%o"
```


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2021)

Set the options you want to change in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf. Then you don't need to run poudriere-options(8).


----------

